# .



## PMueller1 (9. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Dafür würden wenige Augenblicke reichen, wenn man ein Gerät voll belastet wartet man bis diese nicht mehr weiter steigt


----------



## PMueller1 (9. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Eine Sekunde wäre wohl etwas wenig, aber im Vorfeld läßt sich ja schon einiges mathematisch errechnen. Bei einem Stresstest reichen ja auch schon wenige Minuten


----------



## PMueller1 (10. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Murxwitz (10. Oktober 2011)

schau dir mal den Unterschied zwischen Leistung (W) und Energie (Wh) an dann hast du deine Lösung

Tipp: Leistung * Zeit = Energie


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir doch einfach mal das SI Einheitensystem an.


----------



## Jimini (11. Oktober 2011)

PMueller1 schrieb:


> Also: Wie lange braucht der jetzt ?


 
Man möge mich korrigieren, falls ich falsch liege, aber ich erkläre es mal so, wie ich es aufgefasst habe:
Angenommen, ein Gerät benötigt eine Eingangsleistung von 100 Watt, dann ist das auf eine Sekunde bezogen und ergibt die Leistung von 100 Wattsekunden. Üblich ist, die Leistungsaufnahme in Wattstunden oder in Kilowattstunden auszudrücken, das wären dann bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 100 Watt 3,6 Kilowattstunden (100 Wattsekunden * 60 * 60).

MfG Jimini


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2011)

Grausam.

Diese Leistungsangaben beziehen sich immer auf eine Stunde. Sprich braucht eine Lampe mit der Leistung von 60W in einer Stunde 60Wh.


----------



## Jimini (11. Oktober 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Grausam.


Entschuldige, dass ich dich mit meinem Unwissen belästige, aber


> Diese Leistungsangaben beziehen sich immer auf eine Stunde. Sprich braucht eine Lampe mit der Leistung von 60W in einer Stunde 60Wh.


Wieso beziehen sich die Leistungsangaben immer auf eine Stunde? Ich meine, dass das "h" in "Wh" für die Stunde steht, ist mir klar, aber wo liest du das bei dem Watt allein heraus?

MfG Jimini

P.S.: die Fragen sind ernst gemeint.


----------



## Hatuja (11. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich dich mit meinem Unwissen belästige, aber
> Wieso beziehen sich die Leistungsangaben immer auf eine Stunde? Ich meine, dass das "h" in "Wh" für die Stunde steht, ist mir klar, aber wo liest du das bei dem Watt allein heraus?
> 
> MfG Jimini
> ...


 
Der Frage schließe ich mich einfach mal an.
Da man nach meinem Verständnis der E-Technik die Einheit Watt nicht ohne Zeitangabe angeben kann, bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass bei den Angaben immer Wattstunden gemeint sind!?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist es nett erklärt:

Elektrische Arbeit W (Kilowattstunden kWh Strompreis Berechnen Berechnung)

Ich kann es aber gerne seperat erklären:

Wir haben eine 100W Glühlampe.

Man kann es durchaus in Sekunden berechnen. Das sind dann 100W*3600s = 360kJ (bzw. kWs, ist aber das gleiche), der Umrechnungsfaktor von kWh in J ist 1kWh = 3,600 * 10^6J; 1kWh = 3600kJ, jetzt teilst du deine 360kJ durch die 3600 und schon kommst du auf 0,1kWh.

Sprich es ist egal ob du mit Sekunden oder Stunden rechnest. Aber mit 3600 multiplizieren und dann durch 3600 teilen macht niemand, denn das ist 1.


----------

